# Flight Simulator X Fatal Error



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

When I'm playing FSX and I'm going to change view or view AI traffic the game freeze and an Error called "A Fatal Error Occurred" just pop out!!
This is the error:

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	fsx.exe
Application Version:	10.0.61637.0
Application Timestamp:	46fadb14
Fault Module Name:	unknown
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00003c3c
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033


I hope that anyone help me please!!! I want to play the game!!!!!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Pedrito2513, welcome to TSF.

Have you followed the steps listed here?
If so, please post your full system specs.

Has this error always occurred or has it only started happening recently?


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Tiber Septim,

I just followed the steps but the problem stills.

My Specs:

Operating System: Windows 7 Professional (x64)

Processor: 2.67 gigahertz Intel Core2 Quad Q8400
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (4 total)
Not hyper-threaded

Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 

RAM: 8.00 GB

Hard Drive: 159.93 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
96.03 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

Power Supply: I Don't know how to find it.


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

I played FSX on Windows XP without problems, when I install it on Windows 7 this error is occuring.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Have you installed the 2 service packs for FSX?
There are some important fixes in them that could possibly help.
Please note that SP1 must be installed before SP2

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...42-e3dc-4aa7-85dc-90aae2f0409e&displaylang=en
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=204fee1e-f8de-4b21-9a32-5a41a3e27ff0


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

@ pat mcgroin

I installed the acceleration pack, it already comes with SP1 and SP2


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

NOW I GOT ANOTHER ERROR!!!! :S

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	fsx.exe
Application Version:	10.0.61637.0
Application Timestamp:	46fadb14
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_16d6
Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.16385
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a5bdb3b
Exception Code:	c0000374
Exception Offset:	000cdcbb
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	16d6
Additional Information 2:	16d65d982d2d093fc12d707958ccad2d
Additional Information 3:	df06
Additional Information 4:	df060fb73589a41145fb962e3e43f83b

PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I would change the install folder and do a repair. I think this has something to do with permissions.


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

@FreoHeaveho

OK thanks I will try it.


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Nothing!!! Someone!!!!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

FSX can be a pain in the neck to reinstall in some circumstances.
Your reinstall may have one of these issues.
Please look at the following links and see if they could be of help.
I think a reinstall is what you will need but it must be done in a certain way as it would seem that your system is keeping some of the old settings.

http://flyawaysimulation.com/postp196739.html

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...g/thread/45fba325-b581-4614-a957-56a3b998a0c2


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

@ pat mcgroin 

ok I will try it Thanks!!!


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

@ pat mcgroin 

This does not worked for me because i have Windows 7 and it was for Windows XP.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

OHHHH I'M SO FRUSTATED!!! I just want to throw the computer out the window!!! 

PLEASE HEEELP!!!! 

PS:Thanks for all guys!!!


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Guys I just wanna know how to unintall it, and then install it again. FOR VISTA OR WINDOWS 7

Thanks and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Here is some more on the matter.
The first link gives info for what seems to be FS2004 but the majority of the folders are the same.
The second link shows the differences of the folders pertaining to Vista and W7.
The third is something that I found with some info about possible issues with x64 installs.

I think where your issuse may be is that not all files are getting deleted during the uninstall and showing back up after the reinstall and causing an issue.

Also Im going to try to send a message to a guy named Sven that is very good with this and see if he has any more ideas.

http://flyawaysimulation.com/article3805.html
http://forums1.avsim.net/index.php?showtopic=246347
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/31289763/fsx-vista-ultimate-64-bit.aspx


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

@ pat mcgroin 

THANKS A LOOOOOT!!!!! I'M GONNA TRY THIS!!


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Pedrito :wave:,

Those links that Pat has provided are over 2 years old, at least. I run FSX on Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit, and am not having any of these issues with it.



Pedrito said:


> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: fsx.exe
> Application Version: 10.0.61637.0
> Application Timestamp: 46fadb14
> ...


This usually occurs when there is a corrupt file or files in the FSX Installation folder. Go ahead and try this.

Go to control panel and select "Programs and Features".
When that list populates, locate Microsoft Flight Simulator X: Acceleration", and uninstall it. The repair for it DOES NOT work.
Now the list will re-populate. Once again locate, Microsoft Flight Simulator X: SP1. If it is not listed there, click "View installed updates" in the top left, and locate it there.
Uninstall SP1.
Now locate Microsoft Flight Simulator X, BUT this time left click it ONE time and in the top click "Repair". Once that is complete, reinstall SP1, and then Acceleration. Install SP1 by itself, from the link Pat posted above.

Let me know how that works for you...

FYI, FSX was designed, specifically, to run on Vista 64-Bit, with DirectX 10. When they announced that you had to have Vista for it, people FREAKED OUT! So they made it backwards compatible for XP. Windows 7 is a newer, better OS and thus should not be affected by this at all...

Sven2157


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Sven2157,

I did everything but when I'm installing Acceleration Pack this 2 errors pop out

Could not open key: UNKNOWW\Component\...\09B9279AB73D96A46BA64763CAF12747. Verify that you have sufficient access to that key or contact your support personnel.

________________________ and the other one________________________________

Microsoft Flight Simulator X: Acceleration Setup ended before completing installation. Your system has not been modified. To install this program at a later time, please run setup again.


I'm just tired of Errors!!!

PS: Thanks for replying!!! and Happy New Year 2010!!!


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

It would appear that your registry is corrupt... Now because you didn't post the full error, I am not sure which registry hive or key is the culpret, but you can use something simple, like CCleaner to try and clean your registry.

Try that, and let me know...

BTW, this is a problem mostly associated with habitual, installing and uninstalling of programs/games; not FSX. If this is the case, you need to find a good registry "maintainance" program, and run it regularly... :tongue:

FSX is built on the .NET framework, and removing other programs can very easily remove something that FSX relies on; like .dll files...

Happy New Year to you as well...! :grin:


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Nothing the Error continues!

BTW: This error:

UNKNOWW\Component\...\09B9279AB73D96A46BA64763CAF12747. Verify that you have sufficient access to that key or contact your support personnel.

That the way that it came out, i did'nt cut anything. Thanks for your help !!!


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWW again the fatal error!!!!!!

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	fsx.exe
Application Version:	10.0.61355.0
Application Timestamp:	4643ee0a
Fault Module Name:	g3d.dll
Fault Module Version:	10.0.61355.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	4643f2a8
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	000785bd
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033

:S


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pedrito2513 said:


> AAAAAAWWWWWWWW again the fatal error!!!!!!
> 
> Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
> Application Name:	fsx.exe
> ...


Now it would appear that you have an issue with your graphics card drivers. The g3d.dll is a library for the 3D graphics. Try this:


Uninstall EVERYTHING! FSX, SP1, ACCELERATION....
Run CCleaner
Run it again...
Run it one more time (not kidding :4-thatsba)
Now go to your graphics card MANUFACTURER, nVidia and ATI DO NOT make video cards, they make chipsets. XFX, BFG, eVGA, PNY, etc, etc all make video cards...
Get the latest graphics drivers, making sure to PROPERLY select your OS and archetecture (32/64 bit): i.e. Windows 7 64 bit
Reinstall FSX, reboot
Play it...
Reinstall SP1, reboot
Play FSX...
Reinstall Acceleration, reboot...

Then let me know how your progress goes...

I know this is a pain in the rump, but once figured out you will find it is worth it! :tongue:

Sven2157


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I also having issues with FSX 

1) Why do I get disconnected when I sign into Gamespy (FSX Multiplayer)?
2) How do I install Planes and Paint Jobs for Planes
3) I accidently removed the "Boeing 737-800" and I cannot get it back, Can Anyone provide me with a link or suggest how I can fix it?
4) Can you search for me a Free Downloadable "Air Mauritius" Air Bus A340-500
"British Airways" Boeing Single Decker Plane


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

konradgoat said:


> I also having issues with FSX
> 
> 1) Why do I get disconnected when I sign into Gamespy (FSX Multiplayer)?
> 2) How do I install Planes and Paint Jobs for Planes
> ...


1. - Because GameSpy didn't figure the amount of people that would stay in the "Free Flights" lobby. So when people just sit in there chatting, they are taking up room for those that want to join servers. Solution - KEEP TRYING :sigh:.

2. - Read the README.txt that comes with the Textures

3. - Control Panel --> Microsoft Flight Simulator X --> Repair

4. - NO, NO, NO! Quit being lazy and search yourself! This is for people having real problems with the software! Not some lazy bum who can't read what's there or find his own Aircraft/Addons! :upset:


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

@ konradgoat

HELLOOO I AGREE Sven2157, This is for people having real problems with the software! Not some lazy bum who can't read what's there or find his own Aircraft/Addons!!!!!


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyway Sven2157 forget about that,

I'm installing Acceleration let see what happens!!! 

-Pedrito2513-


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Nothing, Same stupid error!!!!

UNKNOWW\Component\...\09B9279AB73D96A46BA64763CAF12747. Verify that you have sufficient access to that key or contact your support personnel.

-Pedrito2513-


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hit (Windows Key + R) this should bring up your Run Command box...

Type dxdiag into the box and hit enter...

Save the report when it is done; save is as a .txt file and attach it to the next post.

This is a hardware error...

Right-Click on "Computer" and select properties, then click on Device Manager, and tell me if there are any yellow '!' or '?' in the list...

Sven2157


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Or this disk is scrathed...

Try copying the files from the disk to your desktop..

Create a New Folder on your desktop, and then copy ALL the files from the Acceleration disk to that folder...

When it is done, open the folder and Right-Click the "setup.exe"; choose run as administrator and see if that helps....

:grin:


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

View attachment DxDiag.txt


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Nop, there are not any yellow '!' or '?' in the list

I did the thing of copying the files but the error continues!!!:upset:


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK do this....

Put the disk in and give "autorun" a second to read the disk, copy the files to a folder on your desk top again. When they are ALL copied over, open the folder and find the setup.exe.

Right-Click setup.exe and click on the compatibility tab. Put a check mark into the box by "Run this program in...." and in the dropdown box, select Windows Vista SP2.

See if that does it....

Sven2157


----------



## Ramoonus (Dec 28, 2009)

i have exactly the same problem


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

It saids that I need the English version of Microsoft Flight Simulator X!
I have the English versiooonnnn!!!

OMG!! Do I really need Acceleartion or I can just download SP2, because I already have DirectX11??


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

For SURE! But with Acceleration you get the F-18, The EH-101 and the Carrier.

SP2 for FSX just allows you to join Acceleration servers; it also has the fixes for some past issues with FSX.

Out of curiosity... Are you running the setup.exe as "administrator"?

Do this by Right-Clicking the Setup.exe and choose "Run as Administrator". Though you have administrative privaliges on the machine, you need to run the setup in an elevated admin status...

Sven2157


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sincerely, I don't care about the F-18, The EH-101 and Carrier! LOL I just want the SP2 and DirectX10!!! XD
OK, what does Acceleration offers?


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

BTW: How do I put the elevated admin status?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

When you copy the files to the folder, try first running the install normal, by Right-Clicking the "Setup.exe" and choosing "Run as Administrator".

Failing that, try setting the "Setup.exe" in Compatibility Mode for Vista SP2, then Right-Clicking and choosing "Run as Administrator"...

Let me know if that helps... :normal:


----------



## Ramoonus (Dec 28, 2009)

Sven2157 said:


> When you copy the files to the folder, try first running the install normal, by Right-Clicking the "Setup.exe" and choosing "Run as Administrator".
> 
> Failing that, try setting the "Setup.exe" in Compatibility Mode for Vista SP2, then Right-Clicking and choosing "Run as Administrator"...
> 
> Let me know if that helps... :normal:


i dont think it will do


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ramoonus said:


> i dont think it will do


You may be right... Some programs will not install this way, but I can't remember if the compatibility mode will work with it on the disk... :sigh:

@Pedrito

In pursuit of trying to get this resolved... Have you gone the Manufacturer's website for your DVD drive? Sometimes these drives need their own driver, especially if they are SATA drives on an OEM system.

That "UNKNOWN" error, I believe is a hardware error and not FSX:A.....


----------



## Ramoonus (Dec 28, 2009)

i have done the DLL replacement trick and haven`t had any crashes since


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ramoonus said:


> i have done the DLL replacement trick and haven`t had any crashes since


DLL trick? Which trick would this be?... :4-dontkno


----------



## Ramoonus (Dec 28, 2009)

Sven2157 said:


> DLL trick? Which trick would this be?... :4-dontkno


http://forums1.avsim.net/index.php?showtopic=267596
thats the trick


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

@ Sven

Yes, I already downloaded the latest drivers for my video card.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ramoonus said:


> http://forums1.avsim.net/index.php?showtopic=267596
> thats the trick


Awsome dude! I have Win 7 Ultimate x64 and I haven't had a problem yet. The other guys I fly with are using the same OS and they haven't experienced this either...

Though I noticed that most of those posts were from people that were using the 1st (RC) Win 7 edition...

Thanks for the info! :wink:


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pedrito2513 said:


> @ Sven
> 
> Yes, I already downloaded the latest drivers for my video card.


Negative, for your DVD drive...... Also check out Ramoonus' post on the .dll issue, and see if that helps....


----------

